
Amazon's advertising business does more revenue than YouTube - 123six
https://www.kevinrooke.com/post/amazon-subscriptions-and-amazon-advertising
======
metastart
You left out Alexa / Kindle :-).

~~~
verdverm
Also that these results are only for Q4, where Amazon likely had a boost due
to the holidays.

YouTube had more ad revenues in FY2019 than Amazon.

